# Elinchrom D-Lite & Yongnuo YN-622C



## pwp (Dec 19, 2013)

Who has had experience triggering Elinchrom D-Lite RX4 with Yongnuo YN-622C to achieve HSS? 
I know the Elinchroms play nicely in the HSS universe with the with Phottix Odin and I think also Phottix StratoII. 

-pw


----------



## gshocked (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

Check this PDF. It looks like someone has translated the original manual.

http://www.diyphotographystuff.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/The-Other-YN622C-User-Guide.pdf


----------



## Rudeofus (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm not sure how you came to the conclusion that the Elinchrom can do HSS, at least in the sense that Canon uses the term HSS. In Canon's world of HSS, the flash outputs a rapid sequence of very short flash pulses which, as the slit shutter progresses across the frame, create sort of even lighting across the frame. 

The yongnuos and the odins translate the E-TTL protocol, shove it across a wireless link, and then forward the whole protocol, including the trigger pulse, to your flash. Your Elinchrom ignores the whole E-TTL chatter and doesn't bother sending an E-TTL preflash. It sees only the trigger pulse, and then fires at the power setting you manually set it to. Since the flash pulse is quite long in time, you see mostly uniform lighting, but it's still just one single flash pulse you get.

If you look at the images you posted here, you'll see an interesting effect: in the shot taken at 1/200s, the wall is brighter at the top of the frame, because that's where your flash seems to be pointed at. The shot taken at 1/500s suddenly shows the top of the frame darker than the bottom, which means the flash already got weaker as your shutter slit progressed across the frame. Remember, as far as your image is concerned, the shutter slit goes from bottom to top. With 1/8000s this effect is less pronounced as shown by your images, because your flash output decreases less during 1/8000s than during 1/500s.

So what have you got: a system for wirelessly transmitting E-TTL, which means the whole protocol stuff happens long before the camera sends the trigger signal, and the actual trigger signal can be relayed blazingly fast, fast enough for 1/8000s. Since nothing your studio flash does in really E-TTL specific, there is no reason why is shouldn't work with any wireless flash transmitter that does E-TTL.


----------

